# Unattended Birth



## Deb Pugh (Nov 12, 2010)

We had a patient that delivered on the floor outside the elevator.  Do we bill for that? How would it be coded?

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## bonzaibex (Nov 15, 2010)

I provided this link in another post.  This is a good article on options for coding precipitous deliveries.

http://www.hcprobootcamps.com/e-newsletter/detail/229464

Becky, CPC


----------

